# Sublimate Jigsaw Puzzles



## Brian the Brain (Apr 13, 2010)

Has anyone any experiences with the sublimatable jigsaw puzzles? 

I'm considering adding these as a product line, but would like to know of any problems before I invest time and money in the project.

TIA


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Brian the Brain said:


> Has anyone any experiences with the sublimatable jigsaw puzzles?
> 
> I'm considering adding these as a product line, but would like to know of any problems before I invest time and money in the project.
> 
> TIA


Make sure you get a few spares for testing purposes. 

The top coating can delaminate if you are not careful so you need to set pressure carefully and use a wide enough restroom type brown paper towel or similar paper to absorb moisture that is released during transfering. 

The paper towel goes over the transfer and will be on the very top next to the heat platen. I also put a plain paper over the transfer (and below the brown paper) to protect the heat press from getting dye on it.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I have tried jigsaw puzzles from several different companies. What they all had in common was that the pieces were NOT cut all the way through. You had to manhandle and twist and turn to separate some pieces and by the time you were done... they were bent out of shape and worse.
They are made from very thin cardboard. 

I sell them with the pieces apart and in a small box.
If you sell them with pieces still together.. you will NOT have a happy customer once they try to pull apart.

The only ones I found of high enough quality to actually sell were from www.jigsawpuzzle.com
All the pieces come apart well. 

They all imprint very well.. 

LEO


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I got mine from Conde and haven't had any issues with pieces not being cut. I got the 110 pc puzzles. What I like about them is that when you put them together they actually stay together. Nice tight fitting pieces. Conde's puzzles are between 1/16" and 1/8" thick or 3/32" thick.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Iben the Conde puzzles do they come with a box or do you get the box elsewhere?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

iainlondon said:


> Iben the Conde puzzles do they come with a box or do you get the box elsewhere?


No they do not come with a box. I found a good deal on the boxes from I think it was called boxes unlimited or something like that. Uline also carries them. It get the ones called pillow boxes, they fold down flat so the whole puzzle and box can be shipped in an envelope.

I can't remember if Conde sells the boxes separately or not.


----------

